# chicken wing help!!



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i have a question, should i give the chicken wing tip with the skin?? or should i try to remove it?? also a tip to get her to try and eat the bones, she had a couple already but never seems interested in chewing the bones, or be able to break them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you giving the wing for chewing/gnawing dental health or are you giving it for bone content to firm up stools?

If you are using it for dental benefits I would take scissors and cut off most of the fat if you can. Then let her have it and chew on it. If she tries to eat it whole, you can try holding the end and letting her chew on it on your lap. Or you can try it frozen which might slow her down. If she still just wants to swallow it whole, go bigger. Either the drumstick or middle part of the wing instead of the tip or a neck.

If you are using it for bone content as part of a meal, or to firm up stools then I would still cut off the fat with scissors but you can take a hammer and bash it up so that it's floppy if gulping is a problem.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

im using them for both, so ill try to trim all the skin, thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's hard to trim all the skin, it's really stuck on there. But if you take scissors and just cut off the hanging skin and the thicker skin, that will help. 

Or... you can leave the skin on if you prefer. Up to you really. There's nothing wrong with chicken skin for most dogs, it does add fat.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

shes a little skinny anyways, so ill try both to see how it goes, thank you are always so helpful, really


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

try to remove as much skin as possibly  as (obviously) its full of fat


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

PR Punk Skater said:


> shes a little skinny anyways, so ill try both to see how it goes, thank you are always so helpful, really


You're more than welcome!


----------

